# Brewster F2A-1 Buffalo



## johnbr (Oct 7, 2017)

Right side aerial view of US Navy Brewster F2A-1 Buffalo (BuNo 1393), ca. 1941.

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Oct 7, 2017)




----------



## johnbr (Aug 4, 2019)

Aviation photographs of Photographer: Joe Barr Collection :


----------



## johnbr (Aug 4, 2019)



Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Aug 4, 2019)




----------



## Gnomey (Aug 4, 2019)

Good shots!


----------



## johnbr (Aug 4, 2019)

net


----------



## buffnut453 (Aug 4, 2019)

Post #3 is actually an ex-Belgian B339B and not an F2A-1. Just being picky....😀

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## vikingBerserker (Aug 5, 2019)

Loving this aircraft and the F-35, I REALLY felt guilty laughing at that cartoon.....


----------



## Gnomey (Aug 6, 2019)

Nice shot!


----------



## johnbr (Aug 8, 2019)

e-bay


----------



## johnbr (Aug 24, 2019)




----------

